# my cockatiel wont eat his vegetables.



## sadylove17 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have tried everything, form lettuce to Edamame- the edamame made his sick and I was told by a bird expert to stop feeding it to him- he only took nibbles of the lettuce and then left the rest- he wont touch tomatoes, carrots, green beans, or anything else. I was aware long before I got him that cockatiels need a daily amount of fruits and vegetables- but since he wont eat them, I don't want him to get sick- anyone who has advice will be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

birds aren't supposed to eat tomatoes 

they don't "need" a certain amount, just have to try to offer the veggies different ways some like them cut in bite size squares, some like them cut long , some don't want them cut up at all Some like them cooked, some raw, some steamed 

Some only like green leafy veggies hanging up 

just keep trying I offer the same veggie daily for a week to new birds who never had them before, Then if they still don't want it the next week i try a different one but i give it a week. and then in about 2 weeks i end up coming back to the 1st one 

Most take a while to eat them 

Fruits isn't a huge deal most tiels don't like fruit - plus its got a lot of natural sugars so it shouldn't be given very often anyway


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's some ways to try and get your 'tiel to eat fruit/veggies/pellets. 

- They may fly to you and start nibbling on your lips trying to get at your food. Eating or pretending that you are eating may help your cockatiel to accept a new food. Allowing your bird to see you prepare food and put it in their dish may also help.

- Your bird may be more receptive to new, foods if they are offered outside of the cage on a saucer or different food cup. Let your bird "Dine Out" for a change. Once your bird is eating new foods, you can start placing them inside the cage in food dish. Have a few extra food cups on hand for fresh foods. 

- Put a vinyl or cloth placemat in an area where your bird likes to play. Sprinkle some pellets or tiny pieces of vegetables on the placemat. Since cockatiels are always foraging for food, your bird may start nibbling on the little pieces while searching for other things to chew on. Vinyl and cloth placemats will keep fresh veggies from becoming contaminated with any bacteria. (Vinyl can be wiped clean) You can use white paper towels instead, but if your bird is a paper chewer, it will be more interested in chewing on that instead of the new food you are trying to introduce.

- Another factor that influences a bird's acceptance of a new food is the size of the pieces.Try different ways of cutting fresh vegetables into different sizes and shapes. If your bird won't eat cockatiel pellets, try using the parakeet sized ones.The formulation and proportions are identical. The only difference is the size. If this doesn't work, try using Roudybush Crumbles. Some birds like the crumbles better.

- To shred fresh vegetables and fruits into very soft tiny pieces, scrape them with a sharp knife. This works well with birds that prefer softer, moist foods. Also try cutting them this way. First slice or use a potato peeler to slice pieces into long, paper thin strips. Next, hold the stack of slices together and cut lengthwise into sticks about the size of a toothpick. Hold the stack of sticks together and cut a third time, across the sticks to make super thin, tiny pieces for your bird. Carrots, broccoli, green peppers, green beans and etc work very well.

- One method of getting your bird to eat vegetables is to give your bird a choice of at least 3 or more different types, all mixed together or in separate sections on a small plate. A colorful variety of food can perk up a bird's interest more than a dish with just 1 color in it. 

Birds like to forage for food. Another method of introducing fruits and vegetables suggests that you try only 1 new food at a time and don't introduce another one until your bird is eating the first one. 

- When trying to get your cockatiel to eat fruits and vegetables, hiding the new food under a layer of seeds, millet seed or pellets can help. By picking through the top layer, your bird may get a taste of the new food and enjoy it. Discard and wash food dish after 1 hour to prevent spoilage.

- If your bird won't eat fresh fruits and vegetables, try steaming them and serving them warm. 

I get my birds a big bag of frozen veggies that are in little cubes - each day I take 2 handfuls out, put the frozen veggies in a microwave safe dish, put them in the microwave for 5 mins, take them out and I use a blender to mash them all up. This way they can't pick at just one veggie, they get all of the veggies. They always eat it when I do it this way, I have tried every other way, each bird is different though.

_Don't give up on a food just because your cockatiel refuses to eat it the first time. The more your bird sees the food the more familiar and appealing it will become._


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I documented my battle with food and my tiel. You may get some hints from it.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11156


----------



## sadylove17 (Sep 26, 2009)

thaknkyou all! That is very helpful!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are some more tips for persuading a bird to try new foods: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.org/info/nutrition-conversion.html


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been so lucky with Lucy. At first she wouldn't take to eating any fruits. I don't think she liked their juicyness. But ever since carrots she's mostly willing to try anything! Today I offered her pea pods and broccoli, she ate them both 

I'd say if your tiel trusts you, then watching you eat it will be enough for them.


----------

